# Mailbox Destruction!



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

@MattyIce had noticed I have never tried a UF-13 and was kind enough to send me one to try. 
He also decided to destroy my mailbox since he had my address. Out of all these sticks, I have only had one before and that's the My Father EL Centurion. Been wanting to try another.
I duno wich to try first... thank you brother! Oh and now I have your address... >


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

He's a slick one! Nice hit @MattyIce!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice hit, Matt. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool glad they made it safely bruddah! Close ur eyes and grab one to spark up! 😬


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

MattyIce said:


> Cool glad they made it safely bruddah! Close ur eyes and grab one to spark up! &#128556;


That's a good idea haha... seriously though I'm gonna have a hard time deciding on wich one I want to smoke first and next...

Gonna let them chill in the humi a couple days before I fire'em up...


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit Matt!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ke5cdr634 (Dec 6, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Too cool @MattyIce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing hit right there!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice! Whats that Batman looking one? I've never seen that guy before.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

ADRUNKK said:


> Nice! Whats that Batman looking one? I've never seen that guy before.


It's a murcielago, just not sure which one.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

ADRUNKK said:


> Nice! Whats that Batman looking one? I've never seen that guy before.





TexaSmoke said:


> It's a murcielago, just not sure which one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Ya it's an Espinosa Murceilago Toro Grande. It's the San Andreas Maduro with Nicaraguan filler. It should be good! I bought them just off the description and I really like the La Aranja so I wanted to try another Espinosa stick.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice hit. Always cool getting new stuff to try. Enjoy!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@MattyIce Nice job.
@BOSSTANK This just isn't your week. INCOMING :vs_laugh:

Good looking sticks


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nuice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

